# found my underwear in my dad's room. help please



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm posting this in the sex thread because it gets the most hits and i want some help fast.

Today I was going through my dad's drawers looking for cash (I know, that's what I get right?) and found a pair of underwear in his underwear drawer that I hadn't seen in a while that belong to me. I was thinking, and probably hadn't seen these underwear since i was a senior in high school. I'm 22 now and have lived with my dad full time since I graduated high school.

And no this was not a laundry mistake...or hey maybe it was and he never fixed it?

Let me give you some background. 

My parents have been divorced since I was one, and most of my life I've lived in a different state than my dad, so, relatively far away. I only got to see him Christmas break, Summer and Spring break. Me and my dad have always had a solid relationship, been close, nothing fishy.

I haven't seen these underwear in a while. 

Sometimes I'd accidently leave laundry at his house but as far as I knew, he'd politely put them in my drawers for me at his house if I did.

Then I thought "Well, he kept my baby hair form my first hair cuts and my cow girl boots from when I was a toddler...maybe it was like that seeing as he's alot older than me...(63) maybe this is just a sentimental thing."

I've heard of guys sniffing girls underwear so I looked at them...they were clean. They hadn't been stretched out so I don't think he's wearing them. 

Just wondering why and for what reasons he could have these?
Are there any parent's out there who can explain this to me?

I am very excepting and totally willing to try to understand this...I just don't want my mind to go to a dark judgmental place...just trying to process this.

Help.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

Been watching to many soap dramas lately? Seriously, he is not eyeing you sexually or touching you inappropriately. If you dad discovered a clean pair of his old underwear in your drawer that you hadn't bothered to return, should he also jump to the conclusion that you think about him sexually?


----------



## Boy Wonder (Jan 24, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it too much, it could be anything. Maybe one day long ago the underwear got mixed up in the wash or something, maybe stuck in a shirt, or whatever is in that drawer. If he were using them sexually, he probably would have kept them in a different place.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

u might consider talking to him.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Why do people see something "sexual" in everything nowadays? 

Back when I was still living with my family, I lost count to the times my underwear ended up in their drawers and I ended up with theirs in mine. It happens and he probably never bothered... or maybe he's trying to catch you out on the money issue... 

If you really want to know, just put the panties in front of him and ask... "hey dad! why do you have 4 year old panty in your drawer?"


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

justjessie said:


> And no this was not a laundry mistake...*or hey maybe it was and he never fixed it?*


Probably... you're really jumping to conclusions otherwise, unless there's more going on you're not saying.

Any chance he has or has had a (younger) girlfriend who happened to own the same underwear?


----------



## WildWinds (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a thong that is CONSTANTLY disappearing. You put stuff in the dryer and static electricity causes it to cling to pretty much anything. This thong has shown up in my boyfriend's pants, stuck to my shirts, clinging to the microfiber towels I use to wash my car....I'm always losing it and finding it in some random spot. My poor boyfriend is lucky he hasn't accidentally worn it to school stuck on the velcro of his cargo pants pockets or something like that. I have issues with socks too. I hate socks, so if I have to wear them, I usually buy the very thin ankle socks. But they too cling to everything, and sometimes the washer or dryer just seems to eat them. It's probably a good thing I don't usually wear socks because I'd have to buy 6 packs a year at the rate I lose them. 

Point is, small articles of clothing sometimes end up where they don't belong. They're harder to see and trickier to separate from larger items, especially if everything gets clingy in the dryer. I'm not sure why your mind automatically jumps to the possibility of this being sexual, especially if your dad has never done anything inappropriate to you.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jun 16, 2012)

Perhaps he put them there waiting for you to find them, so that he could ask you what you were doing going through his drawers.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

My guess is you should give your dad the benefit of the doubt and assume thats a drawyer he doesn't go into often, or he washed all the underware in the house together and threw it in there, if its a small drawyer it would be a little weird, also do they look worn? Because your dad might be wearing them and I don't know which one creeps you out more. If you do decide to confront your dad, do so in a non-accusatory tone, but do not ignore this and get through it no matter how repulsed you are, you can't wonder about this your whole life. It will eat away at your relationship and you may be freaking out over nothing, or something. Potentially it could be a conversation like on Weeds where Shane finds pictures of his mom and well. She has a talk with him. So I would watch that episode, and then go from there worst case scenario.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

My dad's laundry and mine were always getting tangled up together when I stayed with him. He was too embarrassed to do anything about it, and most of my stuff remained in the machine till I went and got them. If this worries you, separate washes are they way. 

If there has never been any hint of something suspicious before this, you can be quite sure there's no reason now either. Stop seeing alarming signs where there are none.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

He might've thought they belonged to an ex-girlfriend or something like that.


----------



## OtisPB (Dec 3, 2012)

My ex-wife moved out of my house 8 months ago. I found a pair of her socks in my sock drawer just yesterday. Maybe there is nothing to it.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, sorry. l'd base the judgment of whether or not he's doing something distasteful with them on your own relationship with your father.

Not sure what motivation the audience has to assume he would be, other than...what ? His being male? You're speaking about your own father in relation to "some men who sniff panties'' and expecting us to jump to the same conclusion. Unless l had reason to think that would be the case and knew him personally, l'd assume it was a mistake.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Giving your daughter a pair of her missing underwear is probably an embarassing/awkward situation. It's not inprobable that he's just putting it off, in addition to other reasons listed. If it really bothers you you should talk to him.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Did your father know you were rummaging through his things?


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I know I always keep female underwear in my underwear drawer. Seems strange to me, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Nowhere Man said:


> Did your father know you were rummaging through his things?


I somehow keep thinking her father noticed something funky happening to money he had stashed and wants to catch her...

Daughter: "Why do you have my 4 year old panty in your drawer?"
Father: "So you ARE the one making my money stash disappear!!"

DUM DUM DUUUUUM!


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> u might consider talking to him.


Right?



> Hey dad I was rummaging through your drawers for no discernible reason and noticed that you had a pair of my panties in there and wondered if you were having incestuous fantasies about me lately? Also, when did you start stashing your rainy day money in the sock drawer? Weird. You might want to start saving again, just a heads up.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

kudi said:


> Been watching to many soap dramas lately? Seriously, he is not eyeing you sexually or touching you inappropriately. If you dad discovered a clean pair of his old underwear in your drawer that you hadn't bothered to return, should he also jump to the conclusion that you think about him sexually?


I don't watch TV.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

This was the first time I've gone through his drawers. I was shocked to find a pair of my underwear. I didn't come here to be insulted. I came to be consoled by rational reason. This was traumatic to me. TO ME. Maybe it wouldn't be to YOU, but it was to ME. A little sensitivity or the ability to empathize goes a long way.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

But overall, thanks for the help. Just a little pissed.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

justjessie said:


> This was the first time I've gone through his drawers. I was shocked to find a pair of my underwear. I didn't come here to be insulted. I came to be consoled by rational reason. This was traumatic to me. TO ME. Maybe it wouldn't be to YOU, but it was to ME. A little sensitivity or the ability to empathize goes a long way.


Maybe he wasn't sure they belonged to you. 

There may be men who steal underwear to sniff at it, some men can be like that. But...there are also women who leave their underwear, for whatever purpose. (and he didn't want you to find out). May be far-fetched, (although happened to me more than once, and I'm not even a rockstar), but you asked for a rational explanation. And not as far-fetched as a father sniffing a daughter's underwear. I would spare myself the trauma and severe suspicion of your father, as long as there are more likely explanations for this.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

kudi said:


> Been watching to many soap dramas lately? Seriously, he is not eyeing you sexually or touching you inappropriately. If you dad discovered a clean pair of his old underwear in your drawer that you hadn't bothered to return, should he also jump to the conclusion that you think about him sexually?


this. some women (particularly in America) are far to paranoid about these things


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

well, it's not the fact that what you said was impossible but it's that you didn't even suggest that your dad might_ not_ be sniffing your panties. l didn't really see a consideration process...''lulz guys, l'm crazy. He's not sniffing my panties, right?"

Please don't exploit ''empathy'' for arbitrary circumstances lol.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't worry. I'm not worried about your dad at all.

You though... I'm thinking you might have some problems.

Here's a hint. If you want to stop getting "traumatized", maybe you need to stop looting through other people's property without their consent.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Your mother probably accidentally mixed up your clothing and put your underwear in his drawer. I've gotten my mother's pants in my laundry once accidentally and my sister's shirt once too.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Happens to me all the time. Because I don't fold or care what I throw in a drawer, or anything else.

Do you know him well, or don't you?

And many things that look fishy arent, and many things that arent fishy, are.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

When I was in high school, I found my friend's mom's underwear in the place where he would stash alcohol, porn, and anything else he wanted to hide from prying eyes.

Just sayin'...


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

justjessie said:


> This was the first time I've gone through his drawers. I was shocked to find a pair of my underwear. I didn't come here to be insulted. I came to be consoled by rational reason. This was traumatic to me. TO ME. Maybe it wouldn't be to YOU, but it was to ME. A little sensitivity or the ability to empathize goes a long way.


I understand that but you are what? 22?

Has he ever in 22 years done anything remotely sexual to you?

Has he ever looked at you in a lustful manner?

Has he exposed himself to you?

Has he tried to touch you inappropriately? 


I don't mean to be an ass, but the reason people are probably reacting so strongly is because 
A) He's allowing you to live with him
B) You're stealing his money; I am sure he isn't dumb enough to notice none is missing 
C) You launder together 

It just seems like the more likely explanation is that it happened to be there. Why clean panties as well? Normally, panty sniffers want the "scent" so they can continue the fantasy. 

This is an accusation that can REALLY tear a parent apart. It's best be considered only if there's other surmounting evidence, and in this case, I don't think there is?


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Consider that maybe you were visiting a long time ago and they got mixed in the wash. Then you left and later they, mixed in with the laundry, ended up in his drawer.

Now if you had already left and your dad found them in his drawer, does it seem that unlikely that he would just leave them there without bothering to put them somewhere else? I mean, what else would he do, set them out somewhere obvious so he'd remember to give them back to you? I don't live with my family anymore but other people's laundry always ended up with mine and I just tended not to notice. Then sure enough someone would be looking all over the house for some thing or other, ask me if I'd seen it (to which I'd reply no), and what would you know: it was just plainly in sight with the other clothes in one of my drawers. I just tune out stuff like that.

Anyway, that just seems the most likely explanation to me. I haven't read the other posts though.. just thought I'd go ahead and jump in.

Edit: The fact that he has never done anything suspicious in relation to this should leave him the benfit of the doubt. Why would panty sniffing be more likely than a laundry mix up? Besides, you said they were clean. He obviously wasn't sniffing them. At worst, and I don't think this is likely, he was wearing them– which I don't think is any cause for concern. They could be _anyone's_ panties for that purpose– yours would have just been available. But really, I doubt that. Anyway, would you really care if that was the case?

The laundry mix up seems by far the most likely explanation. Is there any reason why you think something else might be more likely?


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I don't mean to be an ass, but the reason people are probably reacting so strongly is because
> A) He's allowing you to live with him
> B) You're stealing his money; I am sure he isn't dumb enough to notice none is missing
> C) You launder together


Maybe he knows you are stealing from him, and it's a "business offer". LOL!


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

sofort99 said:


> Maybe he knows you are stealing from him, and it's a "business offer". LOL!


That would probably be an entertaining 'ransom' scenario for a sitcom episode :tongue:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you sure they are yours? What if your mom bought the same pair? WHo knows what you could find of theirs...


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

justjessie said:


> But overall, thanks for the help. Just a little pissed.


Awwwwwwwwwwww : /


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

justjessie said:


> This was the first time I've gone through his drawers. I was shocked to find a pair of my underwear. I didn't come here to be insulted. I came to be consoled by rational reason. This was traumatic to me. TO ME. Maybe it wouldn't be to YOU, but it was to ME. A little sensitivity or the ability to empathize goes a long way.


1 - I fail to see what's traumatic about finding my underwear in someone else's drawer, washed on top of it.
2 - I fail to see it even less when the laundry is done together.

By your reasoning, those of us here who have those mix ups happening, should be traumatized for life or something. 

You expected us to go around and rally around your completely unsupported idea that your dad is into you and go about telling you to run away or something. Unfortunately for you, most people won't rally to such cries unless you have solid proof. And you have exactly ZERO proof.

In fact, you went about his drawers looking for money. You say it's the first time you go into his drawers looking for money. 

1 - I don't know if you're telling the truth or not.
2 - First time on the drawers but how many times in other places?

Do you see how your own behavior gives you no praise and makes us think that maybe he put the underwear there to catch you?


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

justjessie said:


> Today I was going through my dad's drawers looking for cash




Let's discuss this first.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

kindaconfused said:


> Let's discuss this first.


I'm trying to not touch that one too much or some severe pieces of my mind will fly and they won't be pretty to see...


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow... I didn't realize this discussion was still ongoing. I figured some decision would be made, the dad would be talked to, action would be put on hold until corroborating evidence might be found to support a conclusion better, etc. 

Mainly, this is just one of those topics that gets worse rather than better if a decision isn't made, since letting it knock around just feeds the fears and insecurities rather than resolving it.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> Wow... I didn't realize this discussion was still ongoing. I figured some decision would be made, the dad would be talked to, action would be put on hold until corroborating evidence might be found to support a conclusion better, etc.
> 
> Mainly, this is just one of those topics that gets worse rather than better if a decision isn't made, since letting it knock around just feeds the fears and insecurities rather than resolving it.


She has one major problem, Jenny... how do you go about to your father and tell him: "_I was* digging into your drawers for cash* and I found my panty there"._
Why do you think she hasn't told him anything yet and probably won't? :wink:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

ilphithra said:


> She has one major problem, Jenny... how do you go about to your father and tell him: "_I was* digging into your drawers for cash* and I found my panty there"._
> Why do you think she hasn't told him anything yet and probably won't? :wink:


Well, I think it was originally money she gave him to pay off something else, so it's in that morally ambiguous area -- "takebacks" are accepted by some and not others.

But in any case, that's why my preferred solution was to tuck away the information and observe, to see if any other data appears that would help frame this apparently isolated incident better. 

If that's not good enough and one feels the need to do something dynamic, then there's a whole range of solutions that could really make a scene that would end the dilemma one way or another, if they end up with not-so-great outcomes.

But it does seem that one of the most unproductive things to do is to do nothing, while continuing to sit and fret and fester about it. If you do nothing, then let it go. If you want to do something, then do something. It's not fair to either person (father or daughter) to sit and fester without doing something.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> lt's funny you should say that because l have accompanied family members to many 12 step meetings over the years and l thought something felt familiar but l couldn't put my finger on it.
> 
> Honestly, the program is great...at _what it does_. But l notice many people try to apply the same approach to all problems outside of the meetings...they are received questionably lol.
> 
> ...


Well sorry for being questionable? I don't know. I just told what I thought were the main points of this situation in a need to vent and tell someone. If my dad did do this intentionally, assume for a second for the worst of reasons, out of some perversion then I feel and felt very violated. I needed to tell someone and I don't regret doing it. A voice in my head said, hey maybe someone out there has a perfectly rational reason for this or maybe someone can help you sort through these feelings. And I've gotten some helpful PMs. But what I don't need is someone calling me a liar. We've all been liars. Right now I'm just trying to feel my feelings by telling my story. I needed to process. I won't apologize for that.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

justjessie said:


> I feel and felt very violated.



WTF..?

You are a *admitted* thief, and you were tossing your own dad's bedroom looking for stuff to steal, and *YOU* feel violated?

Sorry. You don't get to play the victim here. You must be one of the most disgusting, worthless people on the planet.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

sofort99 said:


> WTF..?
> 
> You are a *admitted* thief, and you were tossing your own dad's bedroom looking for stuff to steal, and *YOU* feel violated?
> 
> Sorry. You don't get to play the victim here. You must be one of the most disgusting, worthless people on the planet.


hypocrisy


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

sofort99 said:


> WTF..?
> 
> You are a *admitted* thief, and you were tossing your own dad's bedroom looking for stuff to steal, and *YOU* feel violated?
> 
> Sorry. You don't get to play the victim here. You must be one of the most disgusting, worthless people on the planet.


That really isn't called for, and actually sounds like a personal attack.

If you don't have anything helpful to offer her, why are you posting? Just lay off.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> WTF..?
> 
> You are a *admitted* thief, and you were tossing your own dad's bedroom looking for stuff to steal, and *YOU* feel violated?
> 
> Sorry. You don't get to play the victim here. You must be one of the most disgusting, worthless people on the planet.


sorry you had a really bad day.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

justjessie said:


> Today I was going through my dad's drawers looking for cash...


Oh my. You are such a victim. I hope you get pitched out in the street.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> oh my. You are such a victim. I hope you get pitched out in the street.


i was going to use it to buy food. My dad buys me food. He wasn't home and wasn't answering his phone. I'd paid him back in cash when i'd borrowed his credit card for an earlier purchase so my first thought was maybe he still has a 10 in his room from when i'd paid him back. I didn't think i'd find anything out of the ordinary. And you know what, i shouldn't have.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

sofort99 said:


> Oh my. You are such a victim. I hope you get pitched out in the street.


.......cray cray


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

Dr.Horrible said:


> .......cray cray


Thank you for making me laugh.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd also like to assess that for someone to say another person "must be one of the most disgusting, worthless people on the planet" without even knowing them in real life or ever having a one-on-one conversation with them ever is one of the most ludicrously unreasonable things I've ever heard of. Must say something about your character to call somebody worthless and disgusting and not even know them. And then you blatantly express your wish that they get thrown out onto the street? What a miserably disrespectful way to talk to somebody, a lady no less. I'm half tempted to report a personal attack on Jessie's behalf myself.

Someone comes on here actually looking for compassion and understanding and they get treated like a joke. It isn't only this thread either. I've seen it in other places. Grow up and learn some manners.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

ilphithra said:


> She has one major problem, Jenny... how do you go about to your father and tell him: "_I was* digging into your drawers for cash* and I found my panty there"._
> Why do you think she hasn't told him anything yet and probably won't? :wink:


I honestly don't give two shits if my dad knew I was looking in his room for cash if that's what it took to confront. The issue I have with confronting him is having to live with my father after HE KNOWS I've caught him in a very embarrassing perversion. 

Edit: And honestly a part of me just wants to forget it so that is why I don't confront him.


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

Trust your intuition.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Someone comes on here actually looking for compassion and understanding and they get treated like a joke. It isn't only this thread either. I've seen it in other places. Grow up and learn some manners.


No, she came here for attention, and validation that it's OK she's a thief because she can make-believe her dad is something worse.

I do take the street part back now though. I'd rather she were thrown in jail. Unfortunately, in all probability people like you are going to keep ignoring her horrible behavior until eventually she manages to do real damage to an innocent party.

What I really wish is that I knew who she was IRL so her dad could be warned what she is saying about him before she winds up ruining his life. People like her almost always manage to take people with them.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

sofort99 said:


> No, she came here for attention, and validation that it's OK she's a thief because she can make-believe her dad is something worse.
> 
> I do take the street part back now though. I'd rather she were thrown in jail. Unfortunately, in all probability people like you are going to keep ignoring her horrible behavior until eventually she manages to do real damage to an innocent party.
> 
> What I really wish is that I knew who she was IRL so her dad could be warned what she is saying about him before she winds up ruining his life. People like her almost always manage to take people with them.


Wow. You are determined to make me seem something just horrible aren't you? Kinda makes me laugh. I guess you like to project into the minds of others that I've even mentioned mine or my dad's full name to anyone on the internet? Believe me no one wants this to be more anonymous than me. He's my father and just want to understand and forgive and I wouldn't ruin or run him down in anyway. I'm just giving the facts. If you can't deal, too bad. I'm looking to understand the nature of why my father would steal my underwear. That's all.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

One time the family came from visiting my grandfather, and my sister found a bra in her room. A girlfriendish person,but not necessarily a girlfriend, of my brother, stayed over. Nothing kinky happened, it was just left behind by accident. And it was returned. It's really unhealthy to go in search for an Academy Award for best performance in a Drama,by giving this act to the people close to you and accusing them on just hearsay and mistake.


----------



## justjessie (Oct 7, 2009)

Also I really don't care to hear on the forum why my dad might have my underwear. If you have something helpful to offer a PM would be greatly appreciated by all means but these posts are just well..."cray cray"


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

sofort99 said:


> No, she came here for attention, and validation that it's OK she's a thief because she can make-believe her dad is something worse.
> 
> I do take the street part back now though. I'd rather she were thrown in jail. Unfortunately, in all probability people like you are going to keep ignoring her horrible behavior until eventually she manages to do real damage to an innocent party.
> 
> What I really wish is that I knew who she was IRL so her dad could be warned what she is saying about him before she winds up ruining his life. People like her almost always manage to take people with them.


Whatever she came here looking for, she certainly doesn't deserve to get bullied around by some of the comments she's received in this thread. Precisely how does it help someone handle an awkward and confusing situation when all she receives is vilification from everybody? She explained quite clearly her situation and why she went looking for money, and I don't think her reasoning is detestable at all. From actually having conversed with her (which I doubt you have in your wonderful contributions to helping her) I can gather that she's honest and would have explained to her father eventually why she went digging for cash. Judging by what she said, it sounded like *an emergency situation.
*
And you want to sit there and express that you want this person to either be thrown out on the street or in jail? How would you feel if someone said that about you? At worst all she did was swipe a few bucks from her own family member to go get something to eat. Big effing deal. There are people out there who do worse crap than that and never get put in jail or thrown out on the street.

I don't know why someone would choose to use such crass conduct in talking to someone who's trying to make headway in understanding a sensitive situation and looking for insight from others. I will never understand how people can have such little compassion. People find themselves in all sorts of confusing and difficult situations all the time all over the world. Far be it from me or anyone else to judge them or call them out on their faults because of it. I just think you were being rude and unreasonable. And I don't much care for the way people get bullied here when they come looking for advice and help.


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

sofort99 said:


> No, she came here for attention, and validation that it's OK she's a thief because she can make-believe her dad is something worse.
> 
> I do take the street part back now though. I'd rather she were thrown in jail. Unfortunately, in all probability people like you are going to keep ignoring her horrible behavior until eventually she manages to do real damage to an innocent party.
> 
> What I really wish is that I knew who she was IRL so her dad could be warned what she is saying about him before she winds up ruining his life. People like her almost always manage to take people with them.


jail?you cray cray


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

I saw your story from the original thread. It doesn't seem like you've attempted to gather more evidence in support or in opposition to your initial conclusion. 

And you've just requested that people not try to give alternative explanations for why your underwear was in his drawer.

I think those are the reasons why people saying you are seeking validation from this experience/thread.

Also let's be real... If he owed you money and you saw it on the 'side' and took it back then that's normally seen as a neutral action - but to rifle through someone's personal belongings to look for money... C'mon.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow... when did this degenerate into a name calling and bitch-slap fest?

@justjessie

The fact that you don't want us to give you any other reason for the panty to be in his drawer other than the one you want to believe in, doesn't help your case. It sounds as if you are expecting us to all agree with you and damn us if we don't. You might want to think that one over.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

strangestdude said:


> I saw your story from the original thread. It doesn't seem like you've attempted to gather more evidence in support or in opposition to your initial conclusion.


I think the two threads were made about the same time in two different forums. I don't think she followed up the original one with a new one. The other one was closed but this one was left open.


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

Does the being open of this thread mean that the underwear is still in the wrong drawer?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

If he's never shown any signs of attraction to you, then you don't need to be so suspicious. The underwear probably fell accidentally with his and he's forgetting to give it to you or doesn't think it matters anymore. If you really suspect that something is wrong, keep an eye on his behavior. If anything you could take it without telling him and observe his behavior. 
But honestly, when you live with someone, clothes are bound to be mixed, especially underwear that are small, so it's probably nothing.


----------

